# Spraying HOK Clear



## da bomb (Aug 14, 2001)

Hi to all painters,

general question about shooting HOK clear coats. Is there something that you should be more aware then shooting a regular (PPG, BASF...) clear coat.

Do they lay basically the same... What is to look out for, any bad surprises or tricks. I know that if you put more then 3 coats (one tac coat and two wet) the clear while start to become cloudy... (as per someone telling me so)à

Thanks for your opinions guys

Pat


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

Look up the video on youtube,the guy who owns/started HOK tells you how to lay down clear,to me,all high solids clears are all the same as far as application goes,I spray sikkens @ work,don't find it any different then the old 2002 PPG clear.
A good clear shouldn't become cloudy after 4 coats,i'll hit black bases with 4 coats of high solids some days,never seen an issue,the color gets deeper in my eyes,on a custom color you're better off hitting it with 3-4 coats,wetsand flat then recoat with 2 overreduced clearcoats,or one if you' have a really good eye for coverage(also known as a flowcoat,reduced 15% approximately).


----------



## da bomb (Aug 14, 2001)

lowdeville said:


> Look up the video on youtube,the guy who owns/started HOK tells you how to lay down clear,to me,all high solids clears are all the same as far as application goes,I spray sikkens @ work,don't find it any different then the old 2002 PPG clear.
> A good clear shouldn't become cloudy after 4 coats,i'll hit black bases with 4 coats of high solids some days,never seen an issue,the color gets deeper in my eyes,on a custom color you're better off hitting it with 3-4 coats,wetsand flat then recoat with 2 overreduced clearcoats,or one if you' have a really good eye for coverage(also known as a flowcoat,reduced 15% approximately).


Thanks for the info! greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## TheCoatingStore (Mar 7, 2014)

It depends on which HOK clear you are talking about. The UC35 dries a bit quicker and you can be more aggressive when you apply it whereas the UFC35 Flow clear goes on wetter so you can't be quite as agressive especially on the sides or it will run on you.

Only time I have seen clouding with those clears on multiple coats is when it is super humid/foggy or raining outside. You really shouldn't be panting then anyway unless you have a good heated booth and you can get the car temp at least 5-10 degrees above the dew point....good luck

Good luck.


----------



## da bomb (Aug 14, 2001)

TheCoatingStore said:


> It depends on which HOK clear you are talking about. The UC35 dries a bit quicker and you can be more aggressive when you apply it whereas the UFC35 Flow clear goes on wetter so you can't be quite as agressive especially on the sides or it will run on you.
> 
> Only time I have seen clouding with those clears on multiple coats is when it is super humid/foggy or raining outside. You really shouldn't be panting then anyway unless you have a good heated booth and you can get the car temp at least 5-10 degrees above the dew point....good luck
> 
> Good luck.


HA!!! its was really humid that day... thanks a lot for the info... i will check with number clear i got. But with either part number, they are both good? its just the way to shoot them that changes...

Thanks


----------



## TheCoatingStore (Mar 7, 2014)

da bomb said:


> HA!!! its was really humid that day... thanks a lot for the info... i will check with number clear i got. But with either part number, they are both good? its just the way to shoot them that changes...
> 
> Thanks


They are both good clears. If you hadn't already bought I could suggest somewhere to buy a better one


----------



## da bomb (Aug 14, 2001)

TheCoatingStore said:


> They are both good clears. If you hadn't already bought I could suggest somewhere to buy a better one


Thanks, but i bought my clear all ready  Bought all my material and then i'm herring all those bad things about HOK... That the coverage is really shit and that it takes double the amount to do a job... I know not to trust everything you read on the net. Also when people mess thing up they like to blame the product for it not then self.


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

TheCoatingStore said:


> They are both good clears. If you hadn't already bought I could suggest somewhere to buy a better one


Where?


----------



## panchov (May 13, 2007)

da bomb said:


> Thanks, but i bought my clear all ready  Bought all my material and then i'm herring all those bad things about HOK... That the coverage is really shit and that it takes double the amount to do a job... I know not to trust everything you read on the net. Also when people mess thing up they like to blame the product for it not then self.



I've never had any issues spray hok clear. I use both UC35 and UFC35 and both are quality clears. When I finish off a job I do 3 coats UC35 color sand that then flow coat with the UFC35 and it comes out beautiful.


----------



## TheCoatingStore (Mar 7, 2014)

lowdeville said:


> Where?


Missed this...Doing very well with this one....http://www.shop.thecoatingstore.com/2K-HS-Glamour-Urethane-Clear-15-Gallon-Kit-UC210-G.htm


----------



## da bomb (Aug 14, 2001)

panchov said:


> I've never had any issues spray hok clear. I use both UC35 and UFC35 and both are quality clears. When I finish off a job I do 3 coats UC35 color sand that then flow coat with the UFC35 and it comes out beautiful.


Thanks for the reply. The thing is that I'm in canada, and I think we don't have the same part numbers for the HOK clears. On my can its USC01
What is the equivalent? UFC35 or UC35


----------



## TheCoatingStore (Mar 7, 2014)

I think the UC-35 is perhaps the most like that USC01 but HOK would be the ones to ask on that. With the new environmental canada rules I don't think the USC01 can be sold there anymore in the future. UC-35 and UFC-35 should be compliant under the Canada low VOC rules.


----------

